# Can you "force" an update?



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

If you miss a scheduled udpate - say because your receiver was on - is there a way to manually initiate it after the fact?

Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Run a check switch. That will force a download of the Guide data and maybe new software. I am not sure about the software but it might work. Otherwise, it will be picked up at the next scheduled update (default is 3:00am daily).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

New software will automatically download to your receiver when it's turned off. You don't have to do anything to make it start.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Wake Jitsu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you miss a scheduled udpate - say because your receiver was on - is there a way to manually initiate it after the fact?
> 
> ...


Just go into Preferences >Updates, and change the time to two minutes ahead of the present time. Close the menus, and put the receiver in Stand-By. A minute later, the receiver will run its automatic update. This can also be done when an update has run in the past 24 hours.

Remember to go back into Updates, and change the time back when you're done.


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. The reason I was asking is we still haven't gotten L3.66.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a related question that a search doesn't turn up... I see on the Tech Portal updates page, it talks about 'unforced updates', which implies there are 'forced updates'. True? If so, what's the difference?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Like Mark said, all you should have to do it put the unit in standby. 

However, if that is not working you can always try a soft reboot (holding the front panel power button until the unit resets), hard reboot (pull the power), or a check switch (go into the installation menu and point dish screen and go to check switch, once it finishes and you exit it will will force a guide update and perhaps a system update). I'm not promising that any of this will work but who knows.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> New software will automatically download to your receiver when it's turned off. You don't have to do anything to make it start.


I never turn off my 622. My system reboots at 3:02am daily and I got the 366 update this morning. I think it goes into standby after the reboot.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> ... I think it goes into standby after the reboot.


Yes, you are correct it does.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

wje said:


> I have a related question that a search doesn't turn up... I see on the Tech Portal updates page, it talks about 'unforced updates', which implies there are 'forced updates'. True? If so, what's the difference?


My interpretation...I don't know for sure, but this is how I see based on what the 622 does.

Unforced update=EPG update(s), channel update(s)
Forced update=software revisions spooled, system-wide required update(s)

Unforced when the update(s) is not required to continue operation, and forced when the update(s) *is* required to continue operation.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the 'unforced updates' text on the Tech Portal page is misleading.

The 622 does not have the option to disable updates ... so at some point you WILL get L366. (When depends on the receiver serial number - E* generally doesn't release a new version to everyone all at once - just in case!) It would be fairly difficult to prevent your receiver from getting a software update once targeted. (You would have to keep interrupting the update.) So to call the software updates 'unforced' is an inaccurate choice of words.

Perhaps they are thinking 'unforced' as in the receiver is not forced to immediately take the software (and once the choice is restored in the menu system, it won't be required).

BTW: Channel updates and EPG updates are completely different beasts that are more forced than not. Channel updates are immediate when E* changes the stream (see the uplink activity reports in the main dish forum) and the EPG is updated as the new programming becomes available. (Present and next program are available immediately when a channel is added and immediately update on any channel when the current information on the satellite is different than the last bulk EPG download.) I'd consider both 'forced' by E* ... since there is no way a user can prevent their current EPG program from showing what E* has in the feed for current/next. The full EPG has a delay (and still force downloads at least once per day) but not the present/next.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

On Name based DVRs, DISH removed the checkbox where the user could select "Ask permission" before downloading an update. That choice is still present in Time based DVRs and older non-DVR receivers (no idea what a 211 has). A forced update ignores the "Ask permission" user choice and is always sent when possible. The "force" flag exists and is listed, but doesn't mean much on a receiver that doesn't have the "System Upgrades" menu choices in Setup.


----------

